# You all thought you had a zoo? lol



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Trixie and Delilah, my mice.







Rex.







Spike, my iguana.







Jade.







Megatron, my chinchilla.







Ivy my raccoon. She ran away. Ignore me, I was 14 and I don't normally wear giant cowboy hats, lol.







Cock, my oscar fish. My boyfriend named him.







Cadence!







Suzie! 







Molly and her puppies!







Dakota! She ran away.







Samson!







My boyfriends moms ball python. I wish they were vegetarians. I like snakes, but I could never feed one.







Misty! She ran away.







Thai! My blue and gold macaw.







Oliver, my degu.







Mrs Lovett, my red ear slider.







Sweeney Todd, Red ear slider.


----------



## cupcakesleepyshadow (Dec 16, 2008)

my mom is crazy, we have like 18 sugar gliders (my whole house smells REALY bad now)


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable bunch.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks :]


And 18 sugar gliders?!
Dangggg. 
How does she do it? lol.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

seems u have bad luck with your critters running away?!


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

ipopcorn said:


> seems u have bad luck with your critters running away?!


was about to say...

xx


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow thats a lot of work and time to have all those pets. Why did you have a racoon? Dont think thats a good idea....?


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

I love the Snakes.
I want a snake that doesnt eat rats or mice.
All your animals are cute.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

my sister has a snake i dont like them but watever its a corn snake


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

wats ur name u look from millier..............Katie?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

my_ratters said:


> wats ur name u look from millier..............Katie?


From millier lol?
Familiar?


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

FeffOx said:


> my_ratters said:
> 
> 
> > wats ur name u look from millier..............Katie?
> ...



lol


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

lol that's a lot


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow...lots of animals ran away, huh?? MY friend's grandmah has a raccoon. Maybe not grandmah...some relative lol.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

I've known two people with raccoons. I rescued a baby from a dog once and nursed it back to health with puppy formula. Took about a week, thought it was gonna die. Hoped that if I was successful it would accept me and be a pet. It instead tried to eat my face. So I figured he was fully recovered and set him free in the woods down the street. Hope he made it.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Two animals isn't that many to run away, especially over a life time. Stop giving her a hard time.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What a lovely bunch!


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

cute bunch


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

No offense, but what was wrong with misty? Is it just me or does she have some crazy eyes in the photo?

My friends mom had a raccoon but it would go into heat and try to kill people... Then it ran away lol.


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

Little-Fizz said:


> No offense, but what was wrong with misty? Is it just me or does she have some crazy eyes in the photo?


i thought the same thing, is she cross eyed?


----------

